# Fuji X10



## LJD (Sep 18, 2011)

Had a little play with one today. First impressions

1: Very well made

2: Too small for me !

3: Lacks any front on "Branding" Not sure if this is a good idea.

4: RAW buffer not amazingly fast

5: Viewfinder excellent

6: still too small !

If this camera was 20% bigger it would give it a slightly more purposeful look

expect it to be about Â£460.00 just after christmas . They have very little stock so the launch will be fun !


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

I read up a bit on these ... one of the drawbacks of RAW on my E900 (a much lesser model) is the restriction of no exposure bracketing. If I'm going to shoot RAW, I'd like to do it quick (particularly as memory sizes have more than quadrupled dollar for dollar in the last 5 years).


----------



## LJD (Sep 18, 2011)

i think the slow RAW will be a issue. there is no excuse for it .


----------

